# Outfitter killed in Mexico



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Last week, the 67-year-old Valley businessman apparently was murdered in Sonora, his corpse left in a shallow grave outside the town of Santa Ana. He had vanished May 3.

Bart Hill, partners with Ryan in Sueño Sonora Outfitters, a Scottsdale company that leads hunting expeditions into Mexico, said it appears bandits killed the American retiree to get his new pickup truck, which was later recovered by police at a carwash in town.

Read more: http://www.azcentral.com/community/phoe ... z0pHZbK9ST

People need to watch out if they are planning any hunting trips to Mexico this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can never be too careful.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a friend that hunts Cous in AZ and they carry sidearms along with scoped high powered rifles. They have watched these people cross the border and found numerous stashes of drugs, water, and other things. They do shoot some huge Cous though! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah it would be fun to hunt some javalinas and coues deer down there.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

this is a nice story to read as i leave for mexico on sunday. good thing im headed to a tourist town instead of the back country.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What part of Mexico are you going to?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you suggesting shooting cans in southern Arizona?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Are you suggesting shooting cans in southern Arizona?


I leave for southen Arizona tomorrow, be down there about a month. I plan on going out in the desert, I'll be sure and keep an eye for those worthless a**holes. :twisted:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting shooting cans in southern Arizona?
> ...


can I have Mojo if you end up like Tony Montana?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am a frequent traveler to Mexico. I travel at least 3 times a year mainly to Ensenada about 80 miles south of Tijuana. I spent many summers there as a kid with my grandparents. In my teen years and early 20s I would drive down there with friends to party.

I have seen all kinds of scary crap from bodies being dumped on the side of the road to having to run through roadblocks setup by thieves. I was even chased and fired at 1 time. I have learned a few things in those years:
1.- Border towns are dangerous for outsiders.(TJ, Juarez, Nogales, etc.)
2.- If you drive...drive during daylight. No exceptions.
3.- Always buy insurance for your vehicles before you cross the border.
4.- Stay in tourist filled towns where there is an abundance of people.
5.- Never wear anything that is not simple jeans and t-shirt (don't be a target).

I hate to say it but the country where my ancestors come from has become a lawless land that sometimes it shames me to say my ancestors came from it. It is a beautiful land that has a lot to offer in the way of tourism, culture, and resources. Common folk are friendly and make you feel like part of their own. The few that have created this lawlessness give all of them a horrible reputation and reason to be ashamed to be Mexican.

If I offended anyone with what I am posting *TOO BAD*. I speak out of firsthand experience and will not apologize for speaking the truth no matter how sad, painful or offensive it may be. 

To the family of the victim: I am sorry for the loss of what seems to be a good, generous and caring person.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I hate to say it but the country where my ancestors come from has become a lawless land that sometimes it shames me to say my ancestors came from it. It is a beautiful land that has a lot to offer in the way of tourism, culture, and resources. Common folk are friendly and make you feel like part of their own. The few that have created this lawlessness give all of them a horrible reputation and reason to be ashamed to be Mexican.


Yeah there is good and bad people of all races. I met a lot of very good people in Mexico, and I learned to love them. One thing is for sure.......They love feeding people.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Sorry, he is spoken for. But you can join the fight over Drake if you like.

I already hooked up with some BP guys staying in our hotel, they are going to take us out one weekend and show us around the desert. We saw a whole of illegal's setting alongside the interstate this morning, INS/BP had them lined up handcuffed, guess they were waiting for their next ride.

I'm sure they enjoyed the taxpayer funded accommodations that came with it. I say let's put them in tents surrounded by razor wire.

If it's good enough for our serviceman to live in, then it's too good for the likes of a criminal. And let's be honest, Illegal are criminals plain and simple.


----------

